# Ambient temperature and transfers



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Losing my place to work.... and rent/real estate here has gone crazy. 

Any input on how the ambient temperature affects plastisol transfers and/or vinyl?

Wondering if in a pinch assuming I can get the power if I can use my storage locker for a while. 

Thanks
JM


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

socceronly said:


> Any input on how the ambient temperature affects plastisol transfers and/or vinyl?


Zero difference if you preheat your lower platen.
150°C is 150°C regardless of the ambient temperature.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah, that makes sense in the pressing part. I mean there is little to no mass in the transfer and shirt to heat up, so relatively I guess it would not matter much.

No chance it could cure/cool too quickly if pulled off hot? Like if the ambient temp was close to zero C / 32F?

JM


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

socceronly said:


> No chance it could cure/cool too quickly if pulled off hot?


It will not cool down quickly because:
a) plastic and fabric heat dissipation is slow, and
b) air has poor thermal conductivity, and
c) the lower platen acts as heat storage.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, yeah, but in production mode I'm not letting it cool on the lower platen. Depending on the design/shirt size ect... could be whipping through them pretty fast. 

So if it were close to zero/32, pulled off the platen hot the rapid cooling wouldn't hurt the transfer?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

socceronly said:


> So if it were close to zero/32, pulled off the platen hot the rapid cooling wouldn't hurt the transfer?


I thought you were worrying about hot-peel transfers.
Rapid cooling will not do anything to the transfer, but peeling cold-cure transfers at 0°C might be an issue.
I guess you just have to try and see, but even if it is an issue, you could just take them home and peel them when at room temperature again.


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

portable space heater? I guess it depends whether you're working with an open storage space or closed.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Zwik said:


> portable space heater? I guess it depends whether you're working with an open storage space or closed.


It would be unheated. 

I think it is the time after you peel the transfer on the heat press and remove the shirt. Is there any curing happening in that time before it cools down? 

I am sure it will look fine... but I am wondering if it will be less durable over time.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

socceronly said:


> I think it is the time after you peel the transfer on the heat press and remove the shirt. Is there any curing happening in that time before it cools down?


Not really, and a lot of people use a heat-sink to cool the transfers down as fast as possible.
If in doubt, simply increase the press time by one second and it'll be fine.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

most storage facilities will balk at doing business in their lockers, best be stealthy

why is your domicile off the table?
no room?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

into the T said:


> most storage facilities will balk at doing business in their lockers, best be stealthy


Most but not all.
I know plenty of people running their business from a storage unit. Most of them are Ebay/Amazon sellers.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> why is your domicile off the table?


My thought too. All you need is 2 square feet.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

No effect from your atmospheric temperature. Just keep it in a closed and dry place.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

splathead said:


> My thought too. All you need is 2 square feet.


Well. that's currently my car...  

But it's my car in a good way, despite losing my studio things are going great.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I was not going to use a storage locker long term. Was just a temporary thing to bang out a few runs of shirts.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

socceronly said:


> Well. that's currently my car...
> 
> But it's my car in a good way, despite losing my studio things are going great.


all the best in 2022
new doors open, old doors shut

if i recall correctly you are around t.o.
get yourself to a makerspace and do all your pressing in a warm cozy environment


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

into the T said:


> all the best in 2022
> new doors open, old doors shut
> 
> if i recall correctly you are around t.o.
> get yourself to a makerspace and do all your pressing in a warm cozy environment


Yes, I contacted one the other day. 

The one closest to where I (was) didn't survive covid. Shame they were really nice people there.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

socceronly said:


> Yes, I contacted one the other day.
> 
> The one closest to where I (was) didn't survive covid. Shame they were really nice people there.


 that's too bad

i wonder if somebody would not rent a small space in their heated garage to you
put a post on kijiji and craigslist and see if you get some nibbles


----------

